# SouthWest Michigan Meet & Greet at Lunkers



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> Wow..it's on a Friday now...I might have 2 lunkers drafts. Then go to Pleasant Lake Resort/Escape Reality...:lol:


I was thinking about reserving a table.... A real strong table...


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

DangerDan said:


> I was thinking about reserving a table.... A real strong table...


:lol:


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Come on guys...I know there are more of you!! Lunker's has Beer, and Aligator tail....and lots of outdoor shopping..!!


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> Come on guys...I know there are more of you!! Lunker's has Beer, and Aligator tail....and lots of outdoor shopping..!!


I know what beer is for  , but what do you do with the alligator tail?


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Sorry, but I am out since I will be leaving for Ohio hunting whitetails. 

Have fun guys!!


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

BarryPatch said:


> I know what beer is for  , but what do you do with the alligator tail?


To help wash down the beer :lol: .

Your coming right?


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> To help wash down the beer :lol: .
> 
> Your coming right?


I'd love to but I'll be in Chicago. 'Tis the season to do what the wife wants.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Reminder...!


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

I'm out. Due to a previous engagement that someone forgot (we won't name names, but you all know who I am) I will not be able to attend.  

Have fun all! And don't eat too much tail! ( gator tail...gesh!!! )


----------



## the old archer (May 21, 2003)

Will you let an old traditional bow hunter show up? I will be in the neighborhood anyway, so it would be fun to meet some of you. I hang pretty much on the Michigan Traditional Bowhunters site, but sometimes make it to other forums.

Gary 'Arch' Archer
aka the old archer


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

the old archer said:


> Will you let an old traditional bow hunter show up? I will be in the neighborhood anyway, so it would be fun to meet some of you. I hang pretty much on the Michigan Traditional Bowhunters site, but sometimes make it to other forums.
> 
> Gary 'Arch' Archer
> aka the old archer


You would be very welcomed Gary, come on out!

This will bring it back to the top!


----------



## Creek-Chub (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm in. I imagine we'll have to knock off an hour(ish) early and work the kinks out of the taps for you non-locals. See you then...


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

This Friday everyone.. coming up.
Fishdog has the first round....right Steve?....:lol: .


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

the old archer said:


> Will you let an old traditional bow hunter show up? I will be in the neighborhood anyway, so it would be fun to meet some of you. I hang pretty much on the Michigan Traditional Bowhunters site, but sometimes make it to other forums.
> 
> Gary 'Arch' Archer
> aka the old archer



Gary,

I'm a traditionalist so your more then welcome to come and have a few.

Steve


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> This Friday everyone.. coming up.
> Fishdog has the first round....right Steve?....:lol: .


Ha! Ha! Ha! We'll see how things go.

Steve


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

OK......

Fishdog Company has the 1st round...........

See everyone there...

Mark


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

reminder


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

... I am not going to be able to make this one because I am going to help my girlfriend move some things out into the garage after work this evening. (She is getting her house renovated inside... $6K worth... to help make it more sellable). Couple that with the fact that I will be baby sitting one of our "puppies" (Lexie) this weekend at the 'rents... so that leaves me out!!  

Besides... today was payday... and I would end up spending too much money at Lunkers anyway!! :lol:


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

DonP said:


> ... I am not going to be able to make this one because I am going to help my girlfriend move some things out into the garage after work this evening. (She is getting her house renovated inside... $6K worth... to help make it more sellable). Couple that with the fact that I will be baby sitting one of our "puppies" (Lexie) this weekend at the 'rents... so that leaves me out!!
> 
> Besides... today was payday... and I would end up spending too much money at Lunkers anyway!! :lol:



We'll miss you Don...keep in touch and have a good weekend!


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Good to see everybody last night, sorry I didn't have a chance to say good night, I think I was staggering around with "Sticker Shock." Had a 30 dollar gift certificate and didn't want to spend it there things were so expensive.:yikes: 

Look forward to the next time.

Mark


----------

